# No phone Answering for Drew Apiaries..Anyone know anything?



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

YellowBee said:


> We sent a check for 30 Queens and each time we call we get a mailbox full or no answer. We spoke to them early in the year and sent the money now we don't know what is going on. Any suggestions? Les



Can you e mail them?


----------



## YellowBee (Jan 22, 2008)

*Finially heard back*

Well they do not have an email but they finally called. They said they would send the queens next week. Guess I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------

